# Need help identifying african cichlids



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought these at a national chain store in an assorted cichlid tank. They're in a 29 gallon tank as the only two fish.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

The yellow one is a bad strain of L. Caeruleus "Yellow Lab" and the blue one is definately an Mbuna, possibly Metriaclima, though I'm drawing a blank at the species name.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I wouldn't say the lab is a "bad" strain. It looks quite young, so the black in the fins just ins't as dark. I have had lab fry that don't get any black in the lower fins until they are almost 3 inches. Others from the same spawn have it at 1.5 inches. The yellow is nice clean yellow and there does not appear to be an barring.

The blue one does look to be a Metriaclima species, but the pics are not clear enough to tell which one.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry about the pics, the blue one kept moving and was mostly in the back of the tank or staring at me or the ground.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

On further inspection the blue one looks very similar to a female metriaclima lombardoi. This won't cause any problems having them together in a 29 gallon tank will it?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The bars are not right for Met. lombardoi. To be honest, there is a very good chance that it is a hybrid. If you can get a better side view, we might be ablt to nail it down better.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Update: It's been about 4 months since I first posted these questions, but now the blue ones really matured and I hope I can get someone to help tell me what it is. Also I was wondering if anyone can help me sex my yellow lab.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The blue one still looks like a hybrid to me.

Unfortunately, yellow labs can only be sexed by venting. There are no visual diferences between the sexes. The coloration has come in nice though. Lab is definitely pure.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh well. Since it is a 29 gallon how many more yellow labs do you think I can add to it?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

probably two or three labs, though you may have to remove the blue one depending on what the attitude is one its fully sexually mature.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sean151 said:


> Oh well. Since it is a 29 gallon how many more yellow labs do you think I can add to it?


It depends on what else you add to the tank. You could safely do six to eight Labs, if they are the only fish in the tank. I would suggest mixing it up a little though, perhaps a male and three females, some (4-6) tiger barbs, and maybe the (3) Blue Rainbows (M. lacustris)


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

The blue hybrid is quite aggressive with my yellow lab, but he doesn't seem to be attacking him just bullying him around occasionally. I'm thinking about adding a few labs, preferably female, but my lfs are just chains who sell assorted cichlids so I'd have to hope the yellow labs I get are females.


----------

